# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  New Budgett's

## berksmike

Got this little guy beginning of last week.
Always found Budgett's frogs so funny - great to watch him/her catch crickets from the water surface and gobble them down with his hands.







And his set up - prob a bit big but he/she has plenty of vegetation and raised areas as well as deep areas he/she will chill out in:

----------


## John Clare

You know Mike, these frogs to me are like Xenopus, just a lot more interesting (no offense to Xenopus fans).  If I were in the market for an aquatic frog, Budgett's are top of the list.  I rarely see people from the UK with these frogs, so it's nice to know they're still showing up in the trade there.

----------


## bshmerlie

Very cool. Thanks for sharing. 

How do you like your Vanzos? I'm getting some the first week in October. How active are they?

----------


## berksmike

> You know Mike, these frogs to me are like Xenopus, just a lot more interesting (no offense to Xenopus fans). If I were in the market for an aquatic frog, Budgett's are top of the list. I rarely see people from the UK with these frogs, so it's nice to know they're still showing up in the trade there.


They are great frogs John and I've wanted one for quite some time- I love Xenopus too (in fact I have a tank cycling as we speak for a group of them!). The Budgetts are very entertaining to watch tho - have quite a lot of floating salvinia and its very funny to see a pair of eyes rise up between the leaves!




> Very cool. Thanks for sharing. 
> 
> How do you like your Vanzos? I'm getting some the first week in October. How active are they?


They are lovely darts Cheri - my trio are pretty active (in fact I think I have tads in some brom axils) - I have found that their activity does increase with the planting density so I advise lots and lots of broms and foliage plants!

----------


## BG

They had a nice selection yesterday at the show.

----------


## milky85

i've never actually seen one in the pet trade and what a pity because they are so interesting.

stunning frog mike

----------


## Terry

> They are great frogs John and I've wanted one for quite some time- I love Xenopus too (in fact I have a tank cycling as we speak for a group of them!). The Budgetts are very entertaining to watch tho - have quite a lot of floating salvinia and its very funny to see a pair of eyes rise up between the leaves!


I agree that these frogs are wonderful (and cute). Are they better than Xenopus? Even a long time Xenopus keeper like me might warm up to them  :Smile:

----------


## berksmike

> i've never actually seen one in the pet trade and what a pity because they are so interesting.
> 
> stunning frog mike



Cheers mate - got mine from Blue Lizard Reptiles and they still have some in stock and do courier.




> I agree that these frogs are wonderful (and cute). Are they better than Xenopus? Even a long time Xenopus keeper like me might warm up to them


Xenopus are funny little characters too

----------


## Amy

Congrats on your new froggy!!!

----------


## milky85

ah got you mate, i've had a look on there a few times, have some interesting things in stock and in all fairness their delivery prices are very reasonable.

did they send you pics of him first or were you just lucky, because he/she has some beautiful markings... You'll have to keep us all updated on his/her progress  :Smile:

----------


## Sprout

I got mine from Blue Lizard too, they have some great looking frogs!Your little guy is so cute  :Smile:

----------


## Niels D

You don't see Budgett's for sale in Europe often. I only know 3 or 4 shops who are offering them right now. Prices also vary a lot. Really nice frog of course!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I've always thought Budgett's were interesting. I like how their eyes always look like they're surprised or excited. I've read that their appetite .atches and sometimes surpasses Pacmans. I have been debating on getting a Budgett's later on. Is the keeping of a Budgett's more difficult than Horned frogs?

----------


## Martin

> I've always thought Budgett's were interesting. I like how their eyes always look like they're surprised or excited. I've read that their appetite .atches and sometimes surpasses Pacmans. I have been debating on getting a Budgett's later on. Is the keeping of a Budgett's more difficult than Horned frogs?


By supprised and excited, you mean retarded, ugly and full derp?  :Wink:

----------


## Jimifrog

I like your setup.  Lucky frog.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> By supprised and excited, you mean retarded, ugly and full derp?


Lol! Yeah they also fit the derp along with excited and surprised. I've seen some videos of these guys. From what I've seen they are fairly aggressive. Barking and screaming at whatever they feel threatened by. I like them even if they look a little duuhhh deerrpp Lol!

----------


## Sprout

They do look pretty slow but believe me, these guys are incredibly alert. Mine always looks really happy, hasn't barked much but tries to attack anything that goes near her tank!

----------


## berksmike

Thought I'd post an update of this fella - really growing fast (apologies for the quality and water stains on the glass!):







http://youtu.be/CXM0BFv_bEQ

http://youtu.be/96VDI6DtkJQ

----------


## Carlos

Very nice frog; like it's spotted markings.  Thanks for sharing pics and videos; tank looks very good too!

----------

